# LK 3054 Hydraulics not functioning



## regkiotilk3054

Just purchased a used LK 3054 with unknown hours but a clean looking machine. Changed all of the fluids and filters which all needed it bad. The hydraulic fluid had some water (milky) but all hydraulic functions were fine. With new fluid and filter, I have no hydraulic action at all--no ps, no 3 point hitch, no FEL. I have owned a lot of tractors going back to a crank start IH that I owned in the 60's. There is absolutely no hydraulic action, no noise, no air escaping when I crack a line, no nothing. Not sure where to start. I did drain from all 3 plugs and did fill with 26L of fluid.


----------



## BigT

Sounds like your pump has lost prime. To prime the pump, loosen the discharge connection on the pump and crank the engine till fluid emerges, with no air, then tighten. Be prepared for a mess.

If the above doesn't work, apply low pressure (15-20 psi) at the filler port of the hydraulic reservoir (to push fluid thru the filter to the pump).

Does your tractor have a suction screen??? If so, it may be plugged. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## regkiotilk3054

could not get any air to come out of the discharge connection on the pump. I am not sure about a screen. I would think that would be somewhere in the filter assembly which I thoroughly cleaned. I did try compressed air a couple weeks ago but did not have any success. I actually applied too much air an blew out my sight glass and caused a huge mess in my garage. I'm getting no action whatsoever--no air, no fluid, no pressure anywhere. Very strange as I would have thought that that pump would have at least pushed air through the system.


----------



## ck3510hb

Interesting subject, I had similar on JD tractor but bleeding system worked, did you get it fixed, wound you post the fix please. Bob


----------



## rhino

Kubota had a model of tractor that did the same thing. This tractor was hydrostatic, and if the hydraulics didn't work after changing the oil and filter you are to hold the clutch lever down to stop the drive to the HST. It would take about 30 seconds for the hydraulics to work. And this is what Kubota said to do. Hope this helps.


----------



## Clayton Ross

Hello all, I know this is an old post, but its what brought me to this site, via a google search.
I had the same problem as listed here, did a full hydro fluid change, had the FEL rased all the way up, dropped the fluid and then lowered the boom to get that fluid out too. needless to say, this drained my hydro pump and it was not repriming itself. 


The fix was to remove the 3 bolts on the top of the high-pressure side on the pump as shown in the picture. then I removed the Filler Port, wrapped a rag around air compressor blow-off nozzle,
PLACED FINGER ON SITE GLASS TO KEEP IT FROM GETTING BLOWN OUT,
Then applied pressure until oil flowed out of the disconnected part.
IT did not take much, maybe spilled 1/3 a cup.
Put the bolts back in and Vola it works.


----------

